# Crema



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What exactly is crema? What is considered an acceptable amount on a shot? Is it important, and can you have too much or too little?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://coffeecollective.blogspot.co.uk/2008/04/does-good-espresso-need-crema.html

http://www.jimseven.com/2009/07/06/video-1-crema/


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

It is true that on its own crema tastes wrank. I have watched that video before and done my own experiments but not noticed such a marked difference as the Hoffmann in taste (although without crema was slightly sweeter), maybe my palette is not as refined. However I would add that the lack of crema takes away from the shot in mouthfeel and creamy texture which for me is an important aspect to espresso. I wouldn't define an amount of crema desired but I dont tend to use my naked pf as much since considering this.

At the end of the day another variable to consider, but like all matters of the mouth comes down to personal preference.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

... it's the gods nectar. There's no such thing as too much. I pour away the liquid and just drink the Crema.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Gary, I have seen those before but to me, they just represent the ramblings of two opinionated people! I would rather ask members what they themselves think as after all, one is ones mans meat is another mans poison


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

You know, i'm not even sure I've ever thought what crema tastes like. It may even be a flawed way to measure the quality of a shot!

It helps me make pretty latte art though! so that can't be bad.

As others have said, i think mostly its about mouth feel. Creating that lovely foamy thick texture that meets the lips, rather than something thin and watery.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Crema is just part and parcel of espresso, some treat it as the be all and end all. Cheap nasty Robusta will give visually deep and amazing crema.

For me its just another layer in the cup, I like to mix the layers for a balanced shot and let the flavours develop in the mouth. i certainly wouldnt remove it , even if it tastes nasty by itself.

Ive witnessed someone being given (good) espresso to try for the first time, they were not prompted..... they didnt stir it, or swirl it. They slurped it from the top, taking in mostly crema and a little of the liquid underneath. Then they wince and said ''I dont like that''.....''its not for me , too strong''...

Repeating the experience but asked to stir the espresso, take a sip rather than a slurp and then 'chew the liquid'. ''oh wow, thats completely different to the last one, did you add sugar? Different coffee?..''


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

When pouring latte art, if you don't manage to hit all the crema with the milk, you end up getting really dark bits on top which are thick crema mixed with milk. These taste really bitter/unpleasant!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

truecksuk said:


> When pouring latte art, if you don't manage to hit all the crema with the milk, you end up getting really dark bits on top which are thick crema mixed with milk. These taste really bitter/unpleasant!!


Must be just me, but i prefer my latte like that, slightly darker & bitter. there again i am not a big milk drinker. In fact i do a shorter cooling flush to make it darker for a latte.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

truecksuk said:


> When pouring latte art, if you don't manage to hit all the crema with the milk, you end up getting really dark bits on top which are thick crema mixed with milk. These taste really bitter/unpleasant!!


I like to add a splash of the milk, swirl the whole cup and then proceed to pour. The result is slightly lesser contrast between coffee and microfoam but a much sweeter delicious cup.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I like to add a splash of the milk, swirl the whole cup and then proceed to pour. The result is slightly lesser contrast between coffee and microfoam but a much sweeter delicious cup.


Thanks Gary, I might give that a try!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That seemed to be how they were doing their latte art in Prufrock at the weekend

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I like to add a splash of the milk, swirl the whole cup and then proceed to pour. The result is slightly lesser contrast between coffee and microfoam but a much sweeter delicious cup.


I prefer to mix a little too. It kills that dry sharp mouthfeel you get from the crema.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> What exactly is crema? What is considered an acceptable amount on a shot? Is it important, and can you have too much or too little?


Here's a paper on the topic.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3140933/

In short, the crema is mainly CO2. Robusta generates more than Arabica - hence bigger crema. Also, the darker the roast, the higher the percentage of CO2 in the bean prior to grinding. Now I know why darker roasts need longer in the bag to degas. Think I need a lie down now.


----------



## odox (May 16, 2013)

Interesting stuff - I never realised there could be this much detail into crema!


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

So I pulled this one using my friend's own blend last week. Good crema %. Worst shot ever!







.









Overall I normally like the crema but not at the expense of taste if that makes sense. I suspect my friend's blend featured a healthy dose of Robusta (he has yet to reveal the contents). Interesting article Systemic, many thanks


----------

